
iPhone 6s and iPhone 6s Plus Preliminary Results - aroch
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9662/iphone-6s-and-iphone-6s-plus-preliminary-results
======
cdbattags
Was anyone else a bit annoyed by the fact that the 6s and 6s Plus were not
both listed on each test? I guess that's why they titled the article
preliminary, but damn.

~~~
xuki
I'm under the impression that the processor in 6s and 6s Plus is exactly the
same. The only test you'll see a difference is on screen rendering, because
the 6s Plus resolution is higher.

~~~
MBCook
ArsTechnica's article today showed that the 6s Plus doesn't throttle the
processor as much because it can dissipate more heat due to it's size.

It shouldn't make a huge difference (neither one throttled much) but there may
be differences.

------
cm2187
I just upgraded to the iPhone 6s from the iphone 5s. It's pretty good but my
only grief, and not a small one though one I could have thought about before
buying, is the large size of the phone.

I am not a small guy but I can't reach the whole screen with a single thumb
like I could on the 5s. And the problem is that iOS places all sort of
important commands at the top of the screen (back button, URL bar, etc), in
the unreachable area. So it means the 6s can't be used with a single hand
which is not a small UX change.

I hope they will make smaller future versions, or move all the essential
functions to the bottom of the screen. Right now even the icons on the desktop
are top aligned.

~~~
Negitivefrags
You probably already know about this but this is what the double tap (not
press) of the home button is for. Technically you can still use the phone with
one hand.

It's not really a great solution but you get used to it.

~~~
fredleblanc
After a little over a year with the iPhone 6, my general workflow goes like
this:

1\. I can use this one handed, that button over in the opposite corner doesn't
look too far away. Reach for it. 2\. My palm hits a button in the bottom-
nearby corner. 3\. Undo last action. 4\. Try for the button again. 5\. My palm
hits another button the bottom-nearby corner. 6\. Undo last action. 7\. Oh
right, that home-button trick. Double-tap the home button. 8\. Reach the
button.

I don't try to forget that functionality, but it doesn't occur often enough
that I instantly think of it. In fact, having used iPhones since the 3gs, the
go-to-move when you needed to reach a button out of reach with one-hand way
the nose-press, which _still_ comes more naturally to me than "reachability."

I guess if you can train yourself on it, it's good, but after having to use my
wife's 4s the other weekend, I long to return to those days, size-wise.

------
WhitneyLand
How does this performance compare to what Intel can do at 1-2 watts?

~~~
ecopoesis
The performance charts have the Surface Pro 3 listed for comparison. The
article doesn't specify the chip used, but it looks like all the Surface Pro 3
use some variant of an 11.5 watt Intel chip. Given the that the A9 seems to do
about 1/3 slower then Surface, I'm guessing it would do very well against
anything Atom based.

I'm very interested to see how fast the iPad Pro's A9X ends up being. If the
numbers Apple showed in the keynote are accurate, it will probably be faster
then a large chunk of Intel's much more power hungry lineup.

~~~
LeoNatan25
Of course, the difference being that the Intel tablets are capable of running
full versions of Windows and Linux, and are able to take advantage of huge
software library not available on the iPad Pro. Whether one sees this as an
advantage or not is up to them.

~~~
arcticbull
That has never been a concern for me; very little of that existing base of
"full version" software is designed to be interacted with by touchscreen. That
makes using it a pretty big compromise; for me, bigger than carrying around an
ultra-light laptop for when I need to get "real stuff" done.

As mobile platforms have become more popular, the spread between what you can
do on an iPhone/iPad and what you can get done on a laptop/desktop has been
shrinking. Pretty soon, it won't really matter IMO.

------
bitshiftthis
Impressive hardware engineering, exaggerated touch interface aside, it's
interesting how apple is able to apply great leaps in engineering to its phone
yoy while at the same time not applying the same pace to the iwatch. You'd
think that if they wanted to compete with LG/Moto/etc they'd get a better
product out this year.

~~~
threeseed
Don't know what you are talking about on any points.

a) 3D touch is not exaggerated. I have spent a few days with the iPhone 6s and
it is a game changer for future mobile interaction. It is very reminiscent of
contextual menus and in a year once all developers get on board (and they will
thanks to Apple's excellent iOS9 adoption rate) it will be hard to use any
phone that doesn't have it.

b) There is no need for new hardware for the Apple Watch. I have one. Every
problem with it is software related. Many animations are superfluous, the app
strategy is misguided, native apps are still too slow (yet Apple's apps are
fast), the watch faces are not nearly customisable enough and it is not
situation aware enough.

~~~
ohitsdom
Mostly good points, but one gripe:

> they will thanks to Apple's excellent iOS9 adoption rate

Adoption rate does not matter when discussing 3D Touch because it requires
hardware and is only available on the latest models. But I still think devs
get on board quickly because Apple sells a lot of phones, and it's a cool
feature (and a bummer when not implemented).

~~~
JohnBooty
If iOS9 adoption is fast, developers can start building iOS 9 apps that
include 3D Touch features. The 3D Touch support will obviously only work on
the 6S series for now, and there may be different code paths involved but it's
easily do-able.

If a majority of users stuck with iOS8 for some reason, developers would need
to target that, iOS8 apps couldn't support Touch 3D features even optionally
since none of the relevant APIs would be available.

~~~
JimDabell
You don't need to drop iOS 8 support to include 3D Touch support in your
applications.

------
skrowl
As usual, the Apple zealous blogs cherry pick results and only included older
Android devices to compare against

For a better comparison, check out the Galaxy S6 Edge
[http://www.notebookcheck.net/Samsung-Galaxy-S6-Edge-
Smartpho...](http://www.notebookcheck.net/Samsung-Galaxy-S6-Edge-Smartphone-
Review.149487.0.html)

Antutu v5 72094 Points

Octane v2 8650 Points

Internal mem 256k sequential write 151.11 MB/s

Geekbench v3 64 bit single core 1503

Geekbench v3 64 bit multi core 5619

GFXBench 3.0 Manhatten 3 offscreen 25fps

~~~
kbuck
I'm not exactly a fan of Apple-focused reporting either, but every single
graph except one in this article has statistics for the S6 Edge. The one that
doesn't has stats for the S6, which has the same compute hardware as the S6
Edge.

Anandtech is historically not a Apple-focused reporter; in my experience
they've been fairly neutral.

~~~
skrowl
Yeah, I actually meant edge plus (which has much faster UFS 2.0 vs prior
filesystem performance). Not that it matter. The HN hivemind has decided to
love Apple at all costs and just downvoted me anyway.

~~~
kamilner
Are you sure it isn't because you claimed the article cherrypicked results by
not including a phone that was, in fact, included in all but one graph, and
then justified your misplaced criticism based on the omitted phone having
faster storage -- even though the phone in question was specifically included
in the storage benchmarks?

